# uFile 2012 - How to delete blank T forms



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I noticed that with the 2012 uFile software, I have ended up with T3 & T5 forms with last year's labels that are blank plus a second set with the 2012 numbers in them. I'm thinking the import of my 2011 tax return created the blank ones, where I created the new ones as I did not notice the blank ones.

Anyone know how to delete the duplicate T forms? 


Cheers


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

I think there's a garbage can icon next to the form on the left toolbar.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Dibs said:


> I think there's a garbage can icon next to the form on the left toolbar.


If not, all I did was to delete the labels from the blank forms and they disappeared after saving the file. UFile includes the labelled blanks from the 2011 import making the assumption you will have 2012 T slips from those institutions and all you do is start filling in the data blanks (no need to start from scratch). I typically make use of the labelled blanks though it would probably be just as easy, or easier, to start each T3 or T5 form from scratch.


----------

